# Asparagus Steamers @ Woolies



## Batz (14/2/13)

I notice some Woolies have these asparagus steamers in store for $19.95.

These would make an excellent pot for a HERMS coil, or perhaps a hopback as I'm going to make, they are a surprisingly nice stainless pot.

I just happen to have a stainless filter that fits this thing like a glove (you have one as well Pete), I'll remove the handle and make another lid and it's a hoprocket for under $30.00.

They come with a wire basket that would be good to place hops in with a grain bag type material.
I'll post pics of the finished hopback when I'm done.

batz


----------



## Smokomark (14/2/13)

Are you going to seal it or just regulate the flow to maintain the fluid level?


----------



## Batz (14/2/13)

smokomark said:


> Are you going to seal it or just regulate the flow to maintain the fluid level?



Just regulate the flow I think, depends what I come up with.

Batz


----------



## QldKev (14/2/13)

Do you still want the one I purchased and dropped to my son in Brisbane for you?


----------



## Batz (14/2/13)

QldKev said:


> Do you still want the one I purchased and dropped to my son in Brisbane for you?


Yes mate I'll still take it, email me your banking details.

Batz


----------



## keifer33 (14/2/13)

If anyone has luck finding one in Perth please let me know where. I've looked in about 6 as I travel by and no luck.


----------



## QldKev (14/2/13)

Batz said:


> Yes mate I'll still take it, email me your banking details.
> 
> Batz



Sorry didn't realise I posted this in the thread, was meant to be a pm.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (14/2/13)

keifer33 said:


> If anyone has luck finding one in Perth please let me know where. I've looked in about 6 as I travel by and no luck.



I only found one out of many that had them, can you buy online?


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/2/13)

not avaliable in their online store :unsure:


----------



## Edak (17/2/13)

The first thing I saw in your photo was a half-nude woman.

It looks like a good find to me.


----------



## TheCarbinator (17/2/13)

Batz said:
 

> I notice some Woolies have these asparagus steamers in store for $19.95.


Which Woolies did you get it from?

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (18/2/13)

Batz said:


> I notice some Woolies have these asparagus steamers in store for $19.95.
> 
> These would make an excellent pot for a HERMS coil, or perhaps a hopback as I'm going to make, they are a surprisingly nice stainless pot.
> 
> ...


Not sure from the pics if that's a glass lid there as per most Big Dub pots but happy to be corrected?
Too lazy ATM to work out if this asparagus steamer will suit a Gryphon Brewing ss coil that needs1.7 litres minium volume?
If suitable but with a glass lid then it's going to be almost impossible to drill holes in it & so making/buying a new lid will destroy any savings from the original purchase.
Not being negative but just saying it as it is.

PS ---- those ss filters do not suit my system. Will return with thanks ASAP.


----------



## Batz (18/2/13)

Glass lid yes, I'll find another stainless lid at a Vinnie's store. Or make one out of a piece of stainless, I'll need to do this as mine being a hopback will have a smaller size lid anyway. I enjoy making these type of things.

The steamer is 3lt.

Batz


----------



## Batz (18/2/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> Which Woolies did you get it from?
> 
> Andrew


Mine came from the Gympie Southside store, and they had heaps of them.

Batz


----------



## TheCarbinator (18/2/13)

TidalPete said:


> If suitable but with a glass lid then it's going to be almost impossible to drill holes
> .


You can get glass and tile drill bits from any hardware store.
I'm not sure how they would go on a lid though, the glass may be toughened.


----------



## Batz (18/2/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> Which Woolies did you get it from?
> 
> Andrew


Do you want one carbinator?

batz


----------



## TheCarbinator (18/2/13)

Possibly. What is the inside diameter?


----------



## Batz (18/2/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> Possibly. What is the inside diameter?


140 dia. x 220 deep


----------



## TheCarbinator (18/2/13)

Batz said:


> 140 dia. x 220 deep




I have this piece of 100mm stainless tube which fits my herms coil perfectly. 
Now I just need to get my procrastinating mate to weld a base on it.
If the size was a bit closer, it would be well worth the 20 bucks!

Cheers anyway


----------



## NickB (18/2/13)

How did you bend your stainless coil mate? I have a 3m length I need to coil for my upgrade...

Cheerx


----------



## TheCarbinator (18/2/13)

That coil is from gryphon brewing.



I did coil this piece of stainless pipe around this piece of PVC as an experiment though.
It didn't come out real straight cos it was bent when I got it (a damaged piece of 2nds pipe from prochem).





s


----------



## TheCarbinator (18/2/13)

Sorry to hijack the thread by the way.


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/2/13)

Batz .... I still lookin! The few near by are a miss,l might make my way into town in the next week or two and have a squiz. Carbinator that looks great, tell yer mate he'll be cut off the taps if he won't get a move on... works with mine!


----------

